# Tribute bands and Chick bands.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I have never been fan of either. Usually tribute bands are never as good as the original, and, well most chick bands are a novelty.

Interested in yall's take on this band.

Zepparella.


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

yea,...That's hot!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Better than Zeppelin?

I think so.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Interesting concept. It ain't Zepplin but its entertaining. I like it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Gretchen can pick. :cheers:


----------

